# Artest?



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

I read something recently that mentioned Sacramento had checked the availability of Hedo Turkoglu, possibly in a swap for Ron Artest.

Now - I can't see this team brining in Artest. BUT - there may be other teams interested in Artest. New York has shown interest in Artest. I wonder if New York would be interested in some sort of package maybe involving guys like David Lee and Mardy Collins to get Artest. And they may be looking to unload a guard with Derek Fisher looking to play there.

A deal of Hedo going to SacTown, Artest going to NY, and David Lee, Mardy Collins, and Malik Rose to Orlando would work.

Looks like a great deal for NY but it could be lots of laughs trying to watch Marbury, Artest, Z-Bo, and Curry exist together.

http://www.realgm.com/src_checktrade.php?tradeid=4071885


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

JNice said:


> I read something recently that mentioned Sacramento had checked the availability of Hedo Turkoglu, possibly in a swap for Ron Artest.
> 
> Now - I can't see this team brining in Artest. BUT - there may be other teams interested in Artest. New York has shown interest in Artest. I wonder if New York would be interested in some sort of package maybe involving guys like David Lee and Mardy Collins to get Artest. And they may be looking to unload a guard with Derek Fisher looking to play there.
> 
> ...


God I could picture that:
And Artest steals the ball!...from Marbury...again...


As for the trade. Sounds like a sweet deal to me. David Lee is a quality 12-10 type player, and bringing in more depth in the big men position can only help. Plus we don`t really need Hedo any more. He`s a poor man`s Rashard.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

If we can get any front court help that is close to equal value for Hedo we should pull the trigger. Turkoglu has a lot of money still owed to him for the next three years and his role is going to be greatly diminished with Lewis in town.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

I'd trade Hedo for Artest in a heartbeat. I'd then keep the ball out of Artest's hands as much as possible on offense. Especially when he's behind the line.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Bring together Dwight Howard & DaWhite Howard!


----------



## MickyEyez (Aug 25, 2006)

i dont see the knicks letting go of Lee.... they are really high on him.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Artest mmay be the only available to pry Lee from them. Right now he is rotting on the bench behind the fat heads, but NY loves Artest. Isiah needs a defensive minded SF, and Ron just happened to be the best.


----------



## different_13 (Aug 30, 2005)

That initial trade is awful for Sacramento.
I know they want rid of Artest, but that's basically Artest for Hedo, as far as it concerns them.

In the same scenario, how's about:

Sacramento sends out Artest, and receives Hedo Turkoglu + the rights to Vran Vasquez + an expiring contract from New York (Fred Jones/Dan Dickau?)

Orlando sends out Hedo, Vasquez and a future 2nd rounder, and receives David Lee and Mardy Collins.

New York sends out Mardy Collins, Fred Jones and David Lee, and receives Ron Artest and a future 2nd.


Still not really great, but more realistic IMO.

Lee would be great on Orlando btw (hell, he's the type of player that's great everywhere - defence, rebounding, athleticism, decent offence of the Marion mould ((doesn't need plays run for him)).


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Mardy Collins would be awesome for Orlando. He could start at the two, and back-up the one. I love the trade, but I don't know about the GMs.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

You guys have to understand something. The Knicks absolutely love Collins and Lee, and honestly thats not enough to get them out of the Knicks hands


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

the knicks love lee and probably collins. 

but isiah is just drooling over the fact that he could get artest for cheap. 

if orlando could get in the middle of it, that'd be great. however, sac would be better off getting lee and collins instead of turkoglu.


----------



## MickyEyez (Aug 25, 2006)

deanwoof said:


> the knicks love lee and probably collins.
> 
> but isiah is just drooling over the fact that he could get artest for cheap.
> 
> if orlando could get in the middle of it, that'd be great. however, sac would be better off getting lee and collins instead of turkoglu.



well put... my thoughts exactly..

theres no way we get lee unless we sweeten the deal on our end by a LOT... lee isn't some well kept secret anymore.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

It seems that most Knicks fans would be willing to give up Lee to get Artest if they absolutely had to. We'd have to take on Rose's contract in a deal like that, but I think it would be well worth it. That being said, if the Knicks are offering Lee I'd assume the Kings prefer Lee over Turkoglu so Sacramento would deal with New York directly.

Another possible Artest deal that I've heard about is a simple 3 team, 3 player swap:

Miami Gets:
Artest

Sacramento Gets:
Turkoglu

Orlando Gets:
Haslem

I'd do that one in a heartbeat.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Captain Obvious said:


> It seems that most Knicks fans would be willing to give up Lee to get Artest if they absolutely had to. We'd have to take on Rose's contract in a deal like that, but I think it would be well worth it. That being said, if the Knicks are offering Lee I'd assume the Kings prefer Lee over Turkoglu so Sacramento would deal with New York directly.
> 
> Another possible Artest deal that I've heard about is a simple 3 team, 3 player swap:
> 
> ...


Now that is another good one. SAR could possibley be inserted somewhere. I don't think Miami wants to ditch UD40.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

BEEZ said:


> You guys have to understand something. The Knicks absolutely love Collins and Lee, and honestly thats not enough to get them out of the Knicks hands



I disagree. They may love Collins but they know he is a career roleplayer. And I think in Isiah's crazy mind he'd think pairing Marbury, Artest, Z-Bo, and Curry together would be total awesomeness.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

different_13 said:


> That initial trade is awful for Sacramento.
> I know they want rid of Artest, but that's basically Artest for Hedo, as far as it concerns them.
> 
> In the same scenario, how's about:
> ...


I don't think it is great for SacTown either but it is just based off of the rumor about swapping Hedo for Artest straight-up. Basically looks like they are willing to take less to get rid of Artest.

No way I would want Artest in Orlando.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Mardy is going to be starting this upcoming season next to Stephon. Hes an excellent defender, as hes going to cover up alot of Marbury/Crawford's mistakes.


----------



## MickyEyez (Aug 25, 2006)

ESPN has been saying that with Artest coming to Orlando, it would make us instant contenders in the East.... 

i personally dont think it would be worth the baggage that comes along with the GREAT player... but he HAS been keeping himself low key a bit more in the previous season (minus the beating on his porch), but that could have easily been someone tryin to cash in on a famous player with a bad rep... we haven't heard anything else coming from that story in a while, so i just assume that it wasn't as big as it seemed... If we can get a cleaned up Artest (he's eventually got to mature? right??) it would help this team a LOT and i wouldn't mind seeing him in Orlando.


----------



## MickyEyez (Aug 25, 2006)

I can't believe that Otis is even entertaining this thought too...

He came out and publicly explained how he did NOT want ANY players with bad attitudes or any baggage... maybe he's desperate after coming out as the 24th best GM in SI?


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Apparently it was Orlando checking into the availability of Artest, not Sacramento initiating the calls.



> The Sacramento Bee, quoting an unnamed source, reported Wednesday that the Magic have inquired about the availability of volatile forward Ron Artest. The proposed deal would reunite Turkoglu with the Kings, the franchise he played with for the first three years of his career, and would send Artest back East to give Orlando a much-needed attitude adjustment.
> 
> Magic general manager Otis Smith repeatedly lamented the Magic's lack of a killer instinct last season, saying that his team "liked each other way too much," and didn't always hold each other accountable because of their mostly mild-mannered players.


LINK


----------



## MickyEyez (Aug 25, 2006)

wow... thats even more amazing that Otis hit SAC town up and not vice versa... does anyone here actually think that this may happen? i'm not talkin about 3 team deals... will the hedo for artest deal happen?


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

MickyEyez said:


> wow... thats even more amazing that Otis hit SAC town up and not vice versa... does anyone here actually think that this may happen? i'm not talkin about 3 team deals... will the hedo for artest deal happen?


I think it's a good deal if we can pull it off. It's a low risk, high reward deal in my opinion. Obviously it's a high reward move because of what Artest can do on the court, but it's a low risk move to me because if it doesn't work out this year Artest will be opting out for more money anyway. We're ridding ourselves of Hedo's contract. which make no mistake about it is bad, he's owed over $20 million for the next 3 years. Good deal if it goes down, the Magic will have 3 legitimate All-Star players on their team with Artest, Lewis and Howard.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Artest is enticing but I still would not want him on the team. The guy disrupts lockerrooms and could blow up at any time. He also is a guy who wants to be the man on a team ... a problem in both Indy and SacTown. If he were set on coming here on best behavior, playing D, rebounding, and scoring 10ppg I'd be fine. But I doubt that is going to happen.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

we dont need another rapper/basketball player in a magic uniform. haha

but seriously though, if we could have ron artest the player and not ron artest the person, i'd do it. artest laid low until he got to sac town too. and then he got even crazier.


----------

